# Will you marry me Darren



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I just wanted to share this moment with everyone. I know it should be more intimate, but you guys all feel like family to me.
So will you?

Greg


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh no! it's my fault! :shock:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:shock: BTW, how is this your fault EverDream?

BB


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I want to ?share*? all your assets; all your money, your houses, your shares in stocks, and anything else which belongs to you (apart from your wife and children, you may keep them). Sign all this over to me, then we?ll see

*Own 100% of it.



Im still the same person said:


> I just wanted to share this moment with everyone. I know it should be more intimate, but you guys all feel like family to me.
> So will you?
> 
> Greg


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

> apart from your wife and children, you may keep them


LOL :lol: Nice diversion, but I don't think others will buy it 

You know what I am worth, I could give you anything you want. But I wont sign everything over. 50% that's it. But I want some form of commitment from you. 50% is a hell of a lot and you know it.

Greg


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you two take anything seriously, honestly :roll:

Bailee


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Nah, I want everything? ?All or nothing?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Bailee said:


> Do you two take anything seriously, honestly :roll:
> 
> Bailee


You and me in a bedroom = Serious *Slowly nods* :mrgreen:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, let's get it on.

Hehe, the marriage that is. I mean, it would be a shame to put Gay-marriage laws to waste.

I want to choose the bouquet. Personally I always thought pink was your colour, Greg.

As for you, Darren...hm. I'm thinking Austin Powers style green-velvet suit, complete with frilly shirt.

Suz can be maid of honour, Homeskooled the registrar, Rev - as the father of the site - can hand you away. I presume Darren's the girl in the relationship.

Martin, you'll just have to wait for someone else suitably gay to come along and make your dreams come true.

I'll be standing at the back, crying into a hankerchief. Baby Darren, being handed away.

I never thought I'd see the day when you took responsibility for your life.

And there you are, making your vows to another man.

I hope you're rich Greg, so the buffet's good. I'll be starving after all of that flower arranging.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

If I'm maid of honour then do I get an all-expenses paid trip to sunny Australia?!

We're not holding the ceremony here, England just fell down (or something).


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

piRsq. said:


> Yeah, let's get it on.
> 
> Hehe, the marriage that is. I mean, it would be a shame to put Gay-marriage laws to waste.


LOL :lol:

Well thank you sweetheart for your offer of help, I would love to have you involved. Especially with your creative talent. I am sure it will be something really special 

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

connoisseur of... said:


> If I'm maid of honour then do I get an all-expenses paid trip to sunny Australia?!
> 
> We're not holding the ceremony here, England just fell down (or something).


Darren hasn't said yes yet  BUT, if he does finally come around I would be happy to pay for us all to fly to sunny Australia.

I own a penthouse at versace in Australia, we could stay there.

Greg


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will marry you greg 

3098


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> I will marry you greg
> 
> 3098


Me too, fancy a spot of bigamy? :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

I need time to think.

Greg


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Nah, I want everything? ?All or nothing?


Greg, I would take that as a no 

Bailee


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Ah, It doesn't matter, I have moved on now........Yeah, I'm over him 

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Well I WAS gonna say yes... but seeing as you're fookING! over ME!... go blow yourself (and tell me how you do it... cos it must be hard... besides your penis... *takes a moment to think*? *Five minutes later* can some one wash my mouth out with soap please?  )


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

No, you were never going to say yes, you just left me hanging. I felt rejected, that's why I wrote that I was over you, its just not true though.
You obviously still have some feelings for me, your post is loaded with innuendo.
Its OK, we can just keep things the way they are







just hugs, OK

Greg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bless you both...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

You?ll never come to know whether I was gonna say yes or no due to you not giving me more time! =*(. Yes I?ll leave you hanging by a rope now! (=P). Aw, I?m sorry? I didn?t mean for you to feel rejected (well I did because it would give me more control over you MWHAHAHahhahahha!)? I just didn?t know what to say *Carries on talking bull shite*.

))) Gay hugs ((( =P ? lol


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

happy happy gay gay :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

MEOW!!!!11111 =PPPPP


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If you are still free Greg, I'd like to try and convert you. As for gay hugs....what are those like?

*Kisses the air.*


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

All cock and balls.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Shame on me! 

I have the naughties today.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

piRsq. said:


> If you are still free Greg, I'd like to try and convert you. As for gay hugs....what are those like?
> 
> *Kisses the air.*


NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!! *Pushes Rozanne away*? *Talks to Greg while holding the snake with tits back*? LISTEN Greg!... *shake head* don?t look into her fooking EYES!... what ever you do? don?t look! She isn?t kidding? she "will" convert you into stone  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

connoisseur of... said:


> Shame on me!
> 
> I have the naughties today.


Well I'm up for taken advantage of you and your body :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that Medusa?

Freaky picture.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

It's the forbidded "Snake with tits"... aka Medusa (med-usa...lol, yankee pills turn your balls to stone  )

Well it took me a while... but I found the best one to "relate".


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It does relate. That's a real stone-deathmask if ever I saw one.

But surely she's supposed to do that to others, not to herself? 

Ace hunting Darren, bravo.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Might be a painting of just her head due to Perseus popping it off =D










Got nice boobs... I "would" have done her  MEOW!111 =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

My oh my, that is a very strategically placed sword...

Do have any plans to chop off heads? hehe


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

God... some people are just god damn pervs (bless ya's! =D)

Nah... I'm not into the mood of removing heads... just not my cuppa =S.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Nah... I'm not into the mood of removing heads... just not my cuppa =S.


That's comforting, nice that I've not befriended a monster :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Chill. we're only internet friends.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

No cyber-slashing then :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

piRsq. said:


> As for gay hugs....what are those like?


Well they are basically the same as a hug between a women and a man, the only difference being is guys tend to slap each other REALLY hard on the back whilst hugging.........I guess it makes it feel less gay.... :lol:



suz said:


> All cock and balls


LOL :lol:

Greg


----------

